# Could you use a Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy Cross?



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 50% ND, 50% Pygmy wether. This year I am showing him in wether classes, but next year when he's older and I can't, I need to find something I can do with him, so I figured I could pack him for the pack goat classes at the fair. 

My question is, could I use him, and where could I get a pack small enough for him?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We use our nigerian dwarf wether to pack. He can carry 3 or four water bottles, jackets, wallets, and raingear for all of us or a picnic lunch. We use a soft pack from Ruffwear (the approach pack) with a blanket underneath. You have to balance it well,but with the pad it stays fairly straight. I also made a miniature crossbuck saddle styled after Northwest Packgoat's saddles. I'm still figuring out the rigging with the help of goathiker. Look at Orion's urban adventure thread and check out the saddle....it wasn't too hard to make. you measure from the top of the shouler to where the last rib meets the spine and that is how wide you make the bean-shaped sideboards. Most of the time is in the sanding and rounding the edges, which we did with a dremmel, but a belt sander would make quick work of it.


If you'd rather buy one, I could probably get my hubby to make one for you, but it would not be that cheap. We used poplar wood.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, glad to know other people use Nigerians. So you guys made your own pack, huh? I would be willing to try that. So poplar wood is the way to go then?


----------

